# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Droge huid van de penis

## Kidzz

Hey,

ik heb als ik mijzelf aftrek, een hele droge huid als ik ben klaargekomen, het lijkt wel alsof het vervelt. ik had het een periode niet en nu is het er weer.
ik douche wel veel, zou het misschien kunnen dat door een dosis zeep dat naar beneden glijdt over mijn penis gaat?

PLZ HELP.. ik vind het zelf niet echt fijn.

MVG

Kidzz

----------


## Felice

Tja, ik weet wel dat je de penis niet met zeep moet wassen, maar dat weet je zelf ook denk ik zo te lezen. En doucheschuim glijdt wel naar beneden, bij iedereen toch? Dus,ik denk dat er dan iets anders speelt. Hoop dat je hier zinnige reacties krijgt. Succes! Goed dat je het vraagt~!

----------


## Francesco

gewoon lekker vet houden: uiercréme, lanettecréme of een vette verzorgende créme. Kun je ook gebruiken tijdens het masturberen!
Als je niet besneden bent: voorhuid over je eikel laten tijdens het douchen.
als je wel besneden bent: zalf of créme er op smeren voordat je onder de douche gaat.

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tip vind ik dat Francesco...hopelijk helpt het je Kidzz!
Ook Calendulanzalf kan helpen...hydrateert en verzacht enorm,maar is niet megavettig!

Sterkte en succes!

Agnes

----------

